# Steamspiele starten nach Mainboardwechsel nicht mehr



## micsterni14 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo zum Sonntag, nachdem ich es nun endlich einmal geschafft habe mein Mainboard zu wechseln, stellte ich fest das die Steamspiele nicht mehr starten.
Fehlermeldung ist "License is requiered". Ansonsten funktioniert Win7 tadellos und es war in keinster Weise eine Neuinstallation notwendig.

Kennt jemand das Problem bzw hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Ion (11. Januar 2015)

Lösch mal die AppUpdateStats.blob und ClientRegistry.blob in deinem Steamordner.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2015)

Alternativ bzw. zusätzlich zu dem was Ion schrieb kannst Du auch noch mal Virtu MVP testweise deaktivieren, falls Du es installiert hast.


----------



## micsterni14 (11. Januar 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank Ich habe VirtuMVP testweise deinstalliert und nun geht wieder alles.... verstehe wer will.

Super! Ich hoffe das Thema hilft dank Suchfunktion auch mal dem Ein oder Anderen weiter.

MfG


----------

